# How long did your purchase take?



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi all - now we've found 'the place' I'm obviously very excited to get back out there once it's officially ours. We've signed Power of Attorney and so has the seller, so it will all happen without us being there.

I'm wondering how long the process from initial deposit to signing the Escritura took for you all? It seems it can be a fairly quick process?! Compared to UK anyway...

Thanks

Rp


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

4 months.
It shouldn't of taken any more than 1 but the sellers rep was useless. That said had the sellers kept up with their responsibilities in the first place it probably could of been sorted in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We found our house and paid the initial deposit in mid September. We signed the escritura and took possession on 21st November

This was in 2003 so I don't know if this changed at all now.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks both! I hope ours is closer to the 2 month timescale - but if it's longer we will have to be patient! (Although I'm not sure my patience will last for 4 months!!!)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We also bought in 2003, and signed the compraventa in late March. We were due to complete on 31 May but the vendors asked if that could be brought forward a couple of weeks so we completed on 15 May. It could depend on whether your lawyer uncovers any problems with the property - hopefully not, but if there are any problems then it's better they get discovered before you complete! Good luck.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

ours took 10 weeks from start to finish. most spanish lawyers are not very quick in my opinion. we had to sit on ours, very hard and the vendors one was totally useless, even to the extent of getting the house number wrong.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ours took two months in 2008, but one of those was August and the person who needed to authorise something or other was on holiday. It's possible to do it much quicker, if there are no anomalies such as unpaid taxes or unauthorised building work on the property. But it is important that all these things are checked thoroughly.


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

Times have changed. We bought an apartment on the strip in La Manga 35 years ago. We viewed on Thursday, went to bank and furniture stores on Friday, and slept in it on Saturday night before returning home to UK on the Sunday!!

Sounds as though things have tightened up which is a good thing I suppose.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Fingers crossed ours will be fairly smooth sailing - it's a 10-12 year townhouse in a non-rural location. We're cash buyers so no complex mortgage process either. 

However you're quite right - we're in no real rush and would rather they took the time to do everything thoroughly!

Thanks again
Rp


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

took us 5 weeks


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Spain's system is good. Providing there are no problems with the property you can do it in weeks if both sides are pulling together.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

cambio said:


> took us 5 weeks


Amazing!  where did you buy, Cambio? And when was this?


----------



## Poloboy (Jun 30, 2015)

Ours took 6 weeks from offer to close. Was pretty happy with the process and we were kept informed of proceedings all the way through  Good luck with yours!


----------

